# Stuck in one of those "why me" phases of IBS - D



## caisva (Apr 30, 2016)

Hello,

I have been going on this site for awhile now and have always turned to this site for not only insight but also support. While I haven't ever posted anything, I have read the support of everyone for everyone and it has helped me in ways you couldn't even imagine. Currently, my IBS-D has been acting up to the point that it brought back my depression. I don't know if I am the only one that does this, but I go through IBS phases.

Phase 1 - This is nothing compared to what others are going through in the world, get over it.

Phase 2 - Ok, this is getting bad but still not as bad as world hunger.

Phase 3 - Maybe if I call my doctor AGAIN for the millionth time, he will finally have a cure for me.

Phase 4 - I hate everyone and everything.

Phase 5 - Well, I think I may just start a business from home because this IBS won't ever let me leave the house.

Phase 6 - I am doing nothing with my life and I hate myself for that.

and finally last, but not least ....

Phase 7 - WHY ME!

I have no one in my family that goes through this just me. I have lost ALL of my friends, because of this. I have prevented myself from reaching any type of potential, because of this. I am truly stuck. I hate this feeling and having lived with IBS for over 7 years ( I am 19) you would think I would stop feeling like this already. People say "tomorrow's a new day and everything will be better". Not for me, not for those severally suffering from IBS. Tomorrow will be the same as today and the next day and the next.


----------



## Shamim (Apr 20, 2016)

For couple of years I was suffering from genital ittch. I was prescribed with antifungal drug but no cure. tried every medicine for (tinea Cruris, yeast, jock rot, jock itch) but nothing worked. Back in my mind (is IBS related with genital itch)? So people may think this is absurt, how can ittching be related to IBS but well I thought it can be, I was thinking like this, because I noticed lower abdomen pain even with empty stomach. Why am I suffering from abdomain pain with no stool in my system? Something was infecting my colon and stomach. Miracle Happened I started taking drug for herp virus (genital herp). I noticed my IBS got better with drug ( not cure) as there is no medicine to cure herp, so I started chewing five olive leaf four time a day which is said to cure herp. Thanks to Allaha (Almighty) I am completely cured, no IBS no food allergy. 
My doctor said my discovery is new to medical world, no one has ever thought herp can be a major cause for IBS, usually 50 percentage of world poulation is infected with herp virus but not everyone suffer from IBS. 
Please check herp virus if you suffer from IBS, if you dont have herp drinking 2 litre of water early in the morning will cure IBS... I pray for all of you,


----------



## sirrob (Apr 28, 2016)

caisva said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been going on this site for awhile now and have always turned to this site for not only insight but also support. While I haven't ever posted anything, I have read the support of everyone for everyone and it has helped me in ways you couldn't even imagine. Currently, my IBS-D has been acting up to the point that it brought back my depression. I don't know if I am the only one that does this, but I go through IBS phases.
> 
> ...


----------



## SanFranLarry (Apr 25, 2016)

It sounds like you might also be suffering from anxiety issues (you mentioned depression) and anxiety can trigger IBS symptoms. Usually IBS-D can be controlled via diet (as can IBS-C or simply IBS in general along with GERD). Since everyone is different, there is no one general way to make it better. I use a food diary,thus I can determine what food-wise triggers things. It is also recommended by many professionals to give up gluten and dairy products during the course of IBS problems and I have found this helps (you can go back to them once things calm down as long as you don't have an allergy to them). You'll end up being fine!


----------



## itsbex (Apr 30, 2016)

caisva said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been going on this site for awhile now and have always turned to this site for not only insight but also support. While I haven't ever posted anything, I have read the support of everyone for everyone and it has helped me in ways you couldn't even imagine. Currently, my IBS-D has been acting up to the point that it brought back my depression. I don't know if I am the only one that does this, but I go through IBS phases.
> 
> ...


YOU ARE A GLORIOUS HUMAN BEAN! 
Just reading this made me chuckle, and then tear up a little bit because it was just a little to close to home








I've been there, my dear sweet IBS friend, and you outlined this perfectly. I don't know how I get through the Why Me phase, but I guess that's just it... we just get through it... and then we get back to phase 1 and start all over!







All I can tell you is that you are not alone. And you are magnificent. And your post made at least one person have a better day today (me). <3


----------



## MaroonGirl (Jun 9, 2016)

caisva said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been going on this site for awhile now and have always turned to this site for not only insight but also support. While I haven't ever posted anything, I have read the support of everyone for everyone and it has helped me in ways you couldn't even imagine. Currently, my IBS-D has been acting up to the point that it brought back my depression. I don't know if I am the only one that does this, but I go through IBS phases.
> 
> ...


Hey there,

Thanks for sharing your story. You are NOT alone. Trust me. I am in the same boat right now (just quit my job because can't do it physically and in constant severe pain.) I feel worthless and depressed but then that is why you need support from some good people. If your family doesn't understand, really try to see a counselor. Or just PM me if you really need to talk. But right now, you should start looking into alternative medicine/supplements and see a nutritionist (I am trying this now)

Please don't give up!! We all are fighting this battle and I know it's hard to see everyone else live "normal" .But hey, we are special and only special people have harder journeys. You will get through this. Just start trying to focus on what you can do about this condition.

Warm Wishes


----------

